# ***OFFICIAL*** Wanderlei Silva vs. Michael Bisping Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Wanderlei "The Axe Murderer" Silva facing Michael "The Count" Bisping in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Bet the house on Wandy.

I know I am imm gonna make big bucks on this one the odds are whack.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hoping a Wandy win by KO in the 2nd...interested to see him at 185.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

UFCFAN89 said:


> Hoping a Wandy win by KO in the 2nd...interested to see him at 185.


The Wandy we see at UFC 110 is going to be Wandy of old but this time with more tricks. Im confident that this weigh cut will save his career. That being said even if he shows up same old Wandy he will still KO Bisping. Kang almost KOd Bisping if I recall right.

Bisping might be able to keep him away for a bit but it's only a matter of time before he catches one and he's out. Wandy can finish it in 1 punch and if not the 2 or 3 comming after will. Rich Franklin had a tough time stylsticly beating Wandy and I KNOW that Rich Franklin would beat Bisping.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

UFCFAN18 said:


> The Wandy we see at UFC 110 is going to be Wandy of old but this time with more tricks. Im confident that this weigh cut will save his career. That being said even if he shows up same old Wandy he will still KO Bisping. Kang almost KOd Bisping if I recall right.
> 
> Bisping might be able to keep him away for a bit but it's only a matter of time before he catches one and he's out. Wandy can finish it in 1 punch and if not the 2 or 3 comming after will. Rich Franklin had a tough time stylsticly beating Wandy and I KNOW that Rich Franklin would beat Bisping.


 kinda like saying Rashad Evans had trouble with Bispings speed on the feet and his ground game and I KNOW he would end Wandys career.... doesnt really mean much tbh

i dont really like bisping but this is the perfect matchup for him, an overaggressive somewhat sloppy, looping punches striker without great footwork and a medicore ground game. I really look for Bisping to stick and move and find an opening for a TD and score some points. Im not even sure Wandy has massive ko power at 185 which i think is his only real advantage in this fight


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

I hope to see the best Wanderlei Silva we've ever seen, Silva by stoppage.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'll say Bisping will take this one by outpointing Wanderlei en route to a UD ... unfortunately the best of Wanderlei is over imo =(


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

I hope this is the return of the Axe Murderer. Wandy by TKO in 3rd


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

This is similar to calling the Cro Cop fight. I desparately want to see the old Wandy (and old Mirko) but they haven't looked like their old selves not just recently but for quite a while. I hate to say it but I think Bisping will outpoint him.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I guess nobody thinks Bisping has any chance of stopping Silva, for that reason i'm going for Bisping TKO in the 2nd or 3rd via GNP.

Afterall, of Bispings 18 wins 12 of them have been stoppages.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that the only way Bisping will win is by decision. With that being said, I don't think he can avoid Wandy's power for that long. I mean Wanderlei isn't the most technical striker, but he is also no Chris Leben.

My vote is Wandy via TKO.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Wanderlei, if you lose this fight I will never forgive you. Please KO this dude, I know you have it in you.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I went with Silva! He gave Franklin a great fight, still enough for a guy like Bisping.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I went with Silva! He gave Franklin a great fight, still enough for a guy like Bisping.


Yep, and Bisping certainly does not have the KO power that Rampage has. :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Yep, and Bisping certainly does not have the KO power that Rampage has. :thumb02:


Not even close^^


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm pulling for Wandy, I hope it's as nice as Hendo knocking him out. If Wandy doesn't get a ko/tko I could seriously see Bisbing out pointing him though.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I would LOVE to see Wandy pull the muy thai clinch on Bisping!


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

The x-factor here is I've never seen Wandy at 185! He didn't look stellar at 195 to be honest. If his tank is empty at 185 then Bisping is going to grind him down.

On the other hand, the Axe Murderer has removed scar tissue from his face to help with his constant cuts in battle and had a long break to heal up and train properly for this fight. We could see a more youthful Wandy out there. Or we may see the same old slugger who is failing to evolve 

I hope we see a revitalized Axe Murderer destroy Bisping with knees in the clinch, but I'm afraid it may not happen that way.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I think Bisping is really going to be fired up for this fight, I think he is a ever improving fighter especially since the Henderson KO and will come out looking to prove a point.

I think he will prove to fast and aggressive for Wandi to handle and finish the fight 2nd round TKO.


----------



## ambivalent (Feb 11, 2010)

UFCFAN89 said:


> Hoping a Wandy win by KO in the 2nd...interested to see him at 185.


I am new on the forum and I am betting on Bisping. Def not going to be very popular on here with that as a starter but, I got to do it. Upsets make the sport interesting. Wanderlei isn't the same fighter as he once was. And ironically enough, he is very much so. He has lost a step in which case, he is far from prime Wandy. He is the same fighter as he is very predicatable. I got Bisping out boxing/kick boxing Wandy for the entire fight and in the dying moments of the fight, Wandy going for broke and getting caught with a flying knee or knees via clinch. Not trolling. I think Wandy really leaves himself open. I don't think Bisping has the hands to take him apart but, he can out box a wide swinging Wanderlei. I hope he keeps his boxing tight and avoids the early storm.


----------



## ambivalent (Feb 11, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I think Bisping is really going to be fired up for this fight, I think he is a ever improving fighter especially since the Henderson KO and will come out looking to prove a point.
> 
> I think he will prove to fast and aggressive for Wandi to handle and finish the fight 2nd round TKO.


I agree with you man. I think Bisping isn;'t the same fighter. He came in looking extremely exciting and for whatever reason he backed off. He looked terrible against Henderson. His last fight with Kang I wasn't sure he would win but, I was pulling for him. He got caught early. He can't sleep on Wandy. I think he'll use mixed aggression, keep distance. The key to beating Wandy is moving, if your inside, your all the way inside though you have to watch the clinch. If your outside, you have to be all the way outside. I hope he learned not to circle to the right of an orthodox fighter. Both Chuck & Bisping learned the hard way. I got Bisping via clinch/knees tko in 3!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

What I will be interested to hear is what all the Wandi fans and Bisping haters have to say after this fight should Bisping win in spectacular fashion.

Will it be;

"Bisping is a better fighter than we gave credit for"

"Bisping got Lucky"

"Wandi is not the Fighter he used to be"

I look forward to seeing this thread again after the fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> "Wandi is not the Fighter he used to be"
> 
> I look forward to seeing this thread again after the fight.


I would imagine this one! 

but it would be true wouldn't it?


----------



## Lew (Feb 11, 2010)

Wanderlei will bring the pain!! The knees will make a comeback.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> "Bisping got Lucky"
> 
> "Wandi is not the Fighter he used to be"


It will be both of these, but I couldn't care less anymore, I'm blind to the Bisping hate, there has been so much of it I'm now immune to it all!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I hope that the Bisping hate goes on lol he deserves more.. a lot more :thumbsup:


----------



## Shikken (Feb 11, 2010)

Drogo said:


> This is similar to calling the Cro Cop fight. I desparately want to see the old Wandy (and old Mirko) but they haven't looked like their old selves not just recently but for quite a while. I hate to say it but I think Bisping will outpoint him.


True. I'd love to see Wanderlei come in as his old self at 185 and win this one with a KO. But I can't shake the feeling that this fight is going to Bisping.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I hear ya. If this was Wandy Prime I would go with him no thought. But since its not I'm not sure who takes this one.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

If Wandy has a healthy cut he'll be able to finish Bisbing.

He's too powerful for Mike IMO


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

It's all about how Wanderlei makes the cut. When he gets down to 185 is he faster or does he just lose his power? Time will tell.

I'd love to see the Bisping that came out in the second round against Kang. This is the fighter he should be, aggressive, using his wrestling as well as his striking to ground his opponents down. Before that he'd turned into a mediocre kickboxer. He needs to mix up his game if he is going to take this fight.

My gut is telling me Bisping will win by decision.


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

The more I think about this fight the more I lean towards Wandy. I just can't see it going 15 minutes without him catching Bisping with a power shot at least once and going in for the kill.


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

I see wanderlei finishing this by sitting Bisping down against the cage with a violent series of punches similar to what Chuck did to Tito. I don't see this as an even fight.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Bisping's best success has come from swarming guys and getting them to wilt under the pressure of his relentless strikes. Wanderlei won't wilt, and he has the knockout power Bisping lacks.

If these two get into an exchange, I see Wandy hurting Bisping with a punch and finishing the job with some more punches and knees.

Bisping's good, but this matchup isn't good for him.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I thought this fight was over the instant it was booked. 

Bisping does have the advantage of working with Quinton, who I'm sure knows the book on Wanderlei for sure. 

I'll never root for Bisping though. He's not a fighter. He runs away like a little girl and hits about as hard.

The only X factor is Wanderlei himself: those tires have seen a lot of miles, and his unorthodox style is ineffective with his now clearly slower hands. He looked pretty bad against Franklin at 195, too. 

I'm pulling for Wanderlei. I hope he can handle the weight cut, the travel issues, and take care of business.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I think Silva will show us some glimpses of his time in Pride.
Agressive, fast, ruthless: that's what i wanna see. At 205 Silva wasn't that fast. I don't think 205 was the rright class for him.
Silva by TKO.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm probably the only fighter that's not biased against Bisping. I don't think he's a bad fighter at all. He's solid, but not championship caliber...entertaining nonetheless. I don't want to see a 1st round knock out for anybody I want to see a good three rounds of attrition with Wand winning it by UD, TKO, or KO. Then it'll be FOTN and KO of the night...lolz!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYb68gjy_H4&feature=related

the guy who made it is awesome

'fedor? u know gangsta mafia vodka, i will kill him''


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

First off lemme say that I have been a huge fan of Wandy from the pride days...

Im severely biased... but my gut says that Bisping might have what it takes to out point + survive for 3 rounds. 

I think Bisping will be expecting the Wandy "berserker rage", jump on his bike, and "backpeddle-counter-strike" for 3 rounds.
(I think vs Hendo, Bisping thought he could hang with him and learned the hard way that he cant)

Sure Bisping can get caught, but I think if Franklin can evade the Wandy rush for 3 rounds, Bisping should be able to.

Bisping via UD... even though I bet on Wandy... I just cant put money against my idol.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Just watched the countdown. Wanderlei looks shredded. If he had a good weight cut and conditioning program it should be a good match. 

I wonder how much of his power he retains.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

If Bisping wins, I will not be able to control my anger. I will break many, many things in my room.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

If Bisping can make it to round 2 (which is a big if IMO) he will win this easily.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> If Bisping wins, I will not be able to control my anger. I will break many, many things in my room.


You and me both, its probably a good thing we are not in the same room. I should have watched this at somebody else`s house.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

come on wandy


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Wandy!!! You better win this one.........


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

what i'm reading doesn't sound too good.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man Wandy chopped that leg out.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> what i'm reading doesn't sound too good.


it was 10-10 round if i ever saw one


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wandy took that round no question


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Wandy took that round no question


agree


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Joe Rogan giving BJJ advice to Wanderlei is hilarious. What a joke.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn, Wandy can time that jab and slide it in at will he has caught Bisping a couple of times good with it.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

finally a stuffed takedown for wanderlei.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

WANNNDDDYYY!!!!!!! just needed 10 seconds more


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Awesome finish wandy!!! I think that just won the fight.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

glad i bet on wandy. easy money.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn thought Wandy was gonna finish it there. Either way it secured him the round and the fight.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Bisping got saved by the bell 2 times this fight



Glad to see Wandy get the win


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

alright! hope he takes it.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Great fight, hate that it went to the judges but wouldn't mind seeing it again.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn, is anyone more beloved no matter where they go than Wandy. I think he is the most universally loved fighter.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Wanderlei was about to end it with a soccer kick, damn that would of been sweet...


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

thank you wandy!! made my week :thumb02:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Wandy has never looked so technical. And he can still turn it on when he needs to. He was quick and yet patient. Is wandy on his way back to the top???


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

sweet!!!!! shut that punk up - crowd boos him nice!


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Blitzz said:


> Wanderlei was about to end it with a soccer kick, damn that would of been sweet...


haha I saw that, the old times creeping in there!


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Bullshit Bisping won rounds 1 and 2 fact Wand got the 3rd but omg they just show replays of Wand in every round. Bisping won 29-28 fact.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I love you Wandy! You and CC fixed the broken MMA.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Props to Bisping he now has my respect. I think he lost the fight in the last few seconds to be honest.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

JBS said:


> Bullshit Bisping won rounds 1 and 2 fact Wand got the 3rd but omg they just show replays of Wand in every round. Bisping won 29-28 fact.


I scored it 29-28 Wandy. IMO, Bisping only won the first round because of the takedowns.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

JBS said:


> Bullshit Bisping won rounds 1 and 2 fact Wand got the 3rd but omg they just show replays of Wand in every round. Bisping won 29-28 fact.


Really? :confused02: I may be looking through Wandy-colored glasses, but Bisping never put Wandy in any danger, and Wandy looked in control the whole time. How he dealt with Bisping's takedowns way out ways the takedowns themself.


----------



## UKRampage (Jan 28, 2009)

Another fight that judges only took notice in last 15seconds. a sub attempt at the end of a round doesnt win you the round.  Guess the judges went with the favorite.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Do you think a landed jab should score more than a wild right hand that misses ?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

JBS said:


> Bullshit Bisping won rounds 1 and 2 fact Wand got the 3rd but omg they just show replays of Wand in every round. Bisping won 29-28 fact.


Nuthuggery at it's finest. Priceless.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I hate to badger but can someone gif the punch that dropped bisping if it was worth it. First live event I've missed since 94, and just that into it


----------



## ambivalent (Feb 11, 2010)

Blitzz said:


> I scored it 29-28 Wandy. IMO, Bisping only won the first round because of the takedowns.


Robbery. Bisping won 1 & 2. If he lost due to TDs against Evans but, loses a fight in which he scores TDs, WTF is up? Bullshit.

WAR BISPING


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Double post.......


----------



## UKRampage (Jan 28, 2009)

Hellboy said:


> Do you think a landed jab should score more than a wild right hand that misses ?


lol, not the most intelligent question ever, but to answer...yes a landed shot of any kind scores over a wild miss. I guess you could score points for aggression if there are multiples wild throws in the dark.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> Nuthuggery at it's finest. Priceless.


Yes that's u in one.

Learn to spell dog before you talk to me.

Final 15 seconds of each round seems to win fights lmao if Bisping got TKO'd or KO'd fair play but come on he out struck Wand and got takedowns rounds 1 and 2...


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Blitzz said:


> Wanderlei was about to end it with a soccer kick, damn that would of been sweet...


yea thats what i was thinking. I would love pride rules to be used again


pt447 said:


> Wandy has never looked so technical. And he can still turn it on when he needs to. He was quick and yet patient. Is wandy on his way back to the top???


I certainly think so. He shows technical strikes when he needed to as you said but the Thai clinch and knees where missing which was a disappointment. Seems he lost some power though, Bisping took some hard punches and kept coming. The use of the Thai clinch and knees will help him get a title shot in the future. Great win by WAND.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Hard to not get excited when Wandy wins 

Good fight, good show of respect by both guys afterwords too. Bisping needs to let em fly sometimes...he's got a quick jab that he should work on some more combo's with.

Not a bad decision either, Wand won round 2 because he had top control for a while after his TD.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Nuthuggery at it's finest. Priceless.


I like the bold use of the word fact.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

JBS said:


> Final 15 seconds of each round seems to win fights lmao if Bispiong got TKO'd or KO'd fair play but come on he out struck Wand rounds 1 and 2


Im sorry there is no way Bisping won the second, all he did was get one TD that he did aboslutly nothing with as Wandy got right back up. Wandy landed more shots standing and chopped Bispings leg out from under him, he unleashed GnP and then had a guillotine for the last 30 seconds. Absolutly no way can you score the 2nd for Bisping, the first could go either way but the last 2 wore pretty clear.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Freiermuth said:


> Hard to not get excited when Wandy wins
> 
> Good fight, good show of respect by both guys afterwords too. Bisping needs to let em fly sometimes...he's got a quick jab that he should work on some more combo's with.
> 
> Not a bad decision either, Wand won round 2 because he had top control for a while after his TD.


yea he won 2 and 3. Round one could be debated.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> yea thats what i was thinking. I would love pride rules to be used again
> 
> 
> I certainly think so. He shows technical strikes when he needed to as you said but the Thai clinch and knees where missing which was a disappointment. Seems he lost some power though, Bisping took some hard punches and kept coming. The use of the Thai clinch and knees will help him get a title shot in the future. Great win by WAND.


Yeah, Wandy's clinch was always one of the most exciting aspects of his game. But he seems to have matured, and replaced raw aggression with technical prowess. His speed was something new as well; he was dodging a lot of strikes that normally would have landed. This weight suits him. I'm not sure what to expect with this new Wandy, but I'll the happy as a clam in mud to watch it play out!


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> I hate to badger but can someone gif the punch that dropped bisping if it was worth it. First live event I've missed since 94, and just that into it


there you go


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

JBS said:


> Yes that's u in one.
> 
> Learn to spell dog before you talk to me.
> 
> Final 15 seconds of each round seems to win fights lmao if Bisping got TKO'd or KO'd fair play but come on he out struck Wand and got takedowns rounds 1 and 2...


Did you seriously just insult my PURPOSELY misspelled username as a comeback to a completely different matter? You're an idiot.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Guymay said:


> there you go


damn nice flurry, awesome. You the man!


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

I scored every round for Silva. His leg kicks were vicious. He landed the harder punches. He almost eneded the fight with the guilontine. Two leg trip takedowns. He got right back up when Bisping took him down. He was the aggressor the whole fight. Then the nail in the coffin with the near knockout. Thats just my opinion though. I just can't see Bisping winning any rounds with his pitty pat leg kicks and punches


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Nice to see Wandy get a win. Hopefully he makes a run at MW now. Bisping doesn't lose too much ground here though as it was a damn close fight and he didn't get KOd like everyone was predicting. This is actually exactly what I was hoping for.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

from the way I could interpret the fight, sounds to me like both these guys are in the middle of the road. And likely to stay there.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Please everybody, play nice. no more insulting each other.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I love how bisping rushed the reff after he poked wandy in the eye.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Lloyd said:


> I scored every round for Silva. His leg kicks were vicious. He landed the harder punches. He almost eneded the fight with the guilontine. Two leg trip takedowns. He got right back up when Bisping took him down. He was the aggressor the whole fight. Then the nail in the coffin with the near knockout. Thats just my opinion though. I just can't see Bisping winning any rounds with his pitty pat leg kicks and punches


Here's someone who actually watched the fight. 

Bisping nutgrubbers, feel free to refute...


----------



## RestInPeace (Jan 1, 2007)

Good showing by Wanderlei but he should've gone in attack mode before the very end of the round so he could have finished.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

First let me say,

*WAR WAND!!!*

I think he didn't jump on Mike at the end because it looked like Bisping was out and Rosenthall was going to stop it.

Second, great battle from Bisping. My hate-meter for him dropped a level tonight. Great class afterwards. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow JBS neg repped me for giving my view of the fight and had some pretty nasty things to say about me. I havnt been disrespectful to anyone on this board and i don't appreciate getting neg repped for an opinion or being called names. What are we in 3rd grade here? I'm 43 years old, maybe i'm in the wrong place. My view of the fight is my view. I never said i was right it was just the way i saw the fight. Anyways you guys have a goodnight i'm gonna find somewhere else to post.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

RestInPeace said:


> Good showing by Wanderlei but he should've gone in attack mode before the very end of the round so he could have finished.


it was the same story at the end of the 1st round too

strange


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Lloyd said:


> Wow JBS neg repped me for giving my view of the fight and had some pretty nasty things to say about me. I havnt been disrespectful to anyone on this board and i don't appreciate getting neg repped for an opinion or being called names. What are we in 3rd grade here? I'm 43 years old, maybe i'm in the wrong place. My view of the fight is my view. I never said i was right it was just the way i saw the fight. Anyways you guys have a goodnight i'm gonna find somewhere else to post.


Emotions run high during events, especially hotly anticipated fights like this. I hope you don't let one crankypants ruin it for you.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Lloyd said:


> Wow JBS neg repped me for giving my view of the fight and had some pretty nasty things to say about me. I havnt been disrespectful to anyone on this board and i don't appreciate getting neg repped for an opinion or being called names. What are we in 3rd grade here? I'm 43 years old, maybe i'm in the wrong place. My view of the fight is my view. I never said i was right it was just the way i saw the fight. Anyways you guys have a goodnight i'm gonna find somewhere else to post.


welcome to internet forums


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Wandy was smart stealing the end of the rounds but he won the fight legit to my chagrin. He looked a lot better than I thought, I was hoping for more Nogness but hes still sharp.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Lloyd said:


> Wow JBS neg repped me for giving my view of the fight and had some pretty nasty things to say about me. I havnt been disrespectful to anyone on this board and i don't appreciate getting neg repped for an opinion or being called names. What are we in 3rd grade here? I'm 43 years old, maybe i'm in the wrong place. My view of the fight is my view. I never said i was right it was just the way i saw the fight. Anyways you guys have a goodnight i'm gonna find somewhere else to post.


Don't let one ass scare u away. Most of the people army like that. Keep posting like u do and soon you will have enough green the red don't matter.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Entertaining fight! Good to see Wand back. Couple of times he could have finished.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Lloyd said:


> Wow JBS neg repped me for giving my view of the fight and had some pretty nasty things to say about me. I havnt been disrespectful to anyone on this board and i don't appreciate getting neg repped for an opinion or being called names. What are we in 3rd grade here? I'm 43 years old, maybe i'm in the wrong place. My view of the fight is my view. I never said i was right it was just the way i saw the fight. Anyways you guys have a goodnight i'm gonna find somewhere else to post.


I got negged from this forum too. Don't know who but Meh, they're just letting off some steam since their fighter LOST!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm a bisping fan and this is how I saw the fight.

Bisping won round 1
Silva won round 3 
Silva JUST won round 2, the choke was the most decisive thing in that round.

So I give it to Silva 29-28, which is exactly what the judges came to.

For the guys that are saying Bisping won, I'm sorry, you can argue that round 2 was 10-10, which would make the fight 29-29, but in no way did Bisping win it.

Even though he lost, I'm happy with Bispings performance, he did ok, and showed me what I already knew, that Bisping won't be a top level contender anytime soon.

P.S - JBS, don't be a dick


----------



## Kang-War (Aug 21, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> I'm a bisping fan and this is how I saw the fight.
> 
> Bisping won round 1
> Silva won round 3
> ...


the flury of wand on bisping in the last second of the first round made the round to wand not bisping


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Wanderlei faces top notch competition every fight in the UFC, and he's finally adjusting his game plan accordingly. 

I'm still concerned about that wild looping right he throws, which leaves his chin completely exposed. He's going to have to fix that if he ever expects to get past the first round against another Silva...

Overall, outstanding fight, and it's great to see Wanderlei entering the octagon as a tactician, rather than just an entertainer. He looks prettier too!




pt447 said:


> Yeah, Wandy's clinch was always one of the most exciting aspects of his game. But he seems to have matured, and replaced raw aggression with technical prowess. His speed was something new as well; he was dodging a lot of strikes that normally would have landed. This weight suits him. I'm not sure what to expect with this new Wandy, but I'll the happy as a clam in mud to watch it play out!


----------



## Lyoto11 (Feb 21, 2010)

JBS said:


> Bullshit Bisping won rounds 1 and 2 fact Wand got the 3rd but omg they just show replays of Wand in every round. Bisping won 29-28 fact.


Who's fact? Yours? 

An opinion is not a fact. The true fact? Silva won, regardless of who, what, when, why, it'll forever be on the sheet that Silva beat ya boy and did it without much of a sweat.

Bisping is an overated hack with a big mouth and I'm one UFC fan that is glad it was shut today


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

JBS said:


> Bullshit Bisping won rounds 1 and 2 fact Wand got the 3rd but omg they just show replays of Wand in every round. Bisping won 29-28 fact.


Some happy replays for ya


----------



## Lyoto11 (Feb 21, 2010)

attention said:


> Some happy replays for ya


I love it


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I had Bisping out-pointing Wanderlei until that final Silva flurry, which won Silva his 2nd round of the fight. Seriously disappointed by Bisping. He looked so good in the training videos I saw, but it was just the same fighter that we've seen every time from Bisping. He wasn't putting any power into his strikes, just pushing his jabs and punches. He'd changed his stance, to more of a boxing stance, but it didn't affect his power at all, he still was barely hitting Silva. Wanderlei deserved the decision, the fight would almost certainly have been finished if Silva had 10 more seconds in that final round.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Funny how dudes here are debating scoring - the fight's over, Bisping lost. That's it. Done.

And boy am I happy about that. Can't stand that loud-mouth cock. How very cool.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Tempted to say fight of the night. Damn


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Wandy looked great, but he seemed to lack some power at 185, Bispings chin isn't specacular, it isn't shoddy either, but Wandy connected with some great shots and couldn't put Bisping away (was damn close however) Bisping did the same thing he always does, didn't show anything new and I wasn't impressed with him at all. He'll get another mid tier fighter, probably win, then lose to another top contender.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Did you notice how Silva wanted to soccer-kick him in the end?


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

That flurry of shots at the end made the fight awesome.

Props to Bisping for not tapping out in the second.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wand really has a game plan now. Great usage of the inside leg kicks to counter Bispings jabs. Sweep was pretty dope! Guess Wand realized berserker mode (although highly entertaining) isn't as effective anymore. 

Good to see him back.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Damn, that's what I was worried about. Bisping really doesn't know what to do when guys rush him and he just walks backwards in straight lines and gets caught. 

I scored it 29-28 for Wanderlei. He had a different game plan for the fight and was patient, but you've got to think, if he just came out and started swinging it's likely he would have finished Bisping. Everytime he put pressure on Bisping the Brit looked in trouble. 

That flurry at the end of the third round might well have won the fight for Wanderlei.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm so glad he won! Wandy looked great and his Cardio was enough for at least 2 more rounds.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Still find it weird after all this time to see Wand patient picking his shots. Guess when you go on a run like that you feel invincible and go buck wild till you run into a HK...lolz. Then again same goes with Chuck and CC. 

Really impressed with his game plan, was able to nullify the take downs and get out of those situations, but more importantly counter Bispings much longer jabs with inside leg kicks. That was def. Cardiero's training. Yah maybe if he charged he could have gotten a TKO win earlier...lolz!


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

That wasnt the old wandy. I didnt like his style. He is no counterpuncher and against a better fighter than bisping he would lose.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Wandy looked great, but he seemed to lack some power at 185, Bispings chin isn't specacular, it isn't shoddy either, but Wandy connected with some great shots and couldn't put Bisping away (was damn close however) Bisping did the same thing he always does, didn't show anything new and I wasn't impressed with him at all. He'll get another mid tier fighter, probably win, then lose to another top contender.


Totally agree, and I actually made a very similar point in the War Bisping thread. Here's what I said on the topic:



Danm2501 said:


> Bisping didn't really do anything different from what we've previously seen, except change his stance slightly. Didn't showcase this extra power we'd been hearing about and just looked like the same old gun-shy Michael Bisping. He's basically fought the same fight over and over again in the UFC, and it's only against the top level competition that he's found out. You look at someone like Rashad Evans who he fought to a close decision with and Rashad has come on a long, long way and looks a miles better fighter; Bisping's basically the same fighter. He may look better in training, but he's failed to showcase any of that. There were zero signs of this knockout power he'd supposedly discovered. Very disappointing performance, and this is coming from a Bisping fan.


It is very disappointing that Mike's not really developing in the octagon itself. He's looking better in training (or that's what we've been hearing anyway) but can't seem to put it into place in a fight situation, which means he's never going to make it to the top of the game as people know exactly what they're going to get. All Bisping seemed to change for this fight was his stance, but that appeared to only be an aesthetic change, it certainly didn't affect his punching power. He's never going to be anymore than a mid-card fighter until he sorts out the issues (probably mental) that are stopping implementing his skills to the best of his abilities in the Octagon.


----------



## Syko (Dec 9, 2009)

War Wand!!!!


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Im sorry there is no way Bisping won the second, all he did was get one TD that he did aboslutly nothing with as Wandy got right back up. Wandy landed more shots standing and chopped Bispings leg out from under him, he unleashed GnP and then had a guillotine for the last 30 seconds. Absolutly no way can you score the 2nd for Bisping, the first could go either way but the last 2 wore pretty clear.





ZeroPRIDE said:


> yea he won 2 and 3. Round one could be debated.


I agre that rounds 2 and 3 were Silva's, I scored it the exact same way. But if you believe that, then you have to give round 1 to Bisping, there is no debate at all, simple as that.


----------



## stanzi (Sep 24, 2008)

Best fight of the evening, me thinks. Silva showed predatory instinct just when he needed it. That series of punches, which is allegedly Bisping's best weapon, showed he grew experienced and added timing and tactics to his trademark agressiveness.


----------



## Kobe Jnr (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm kinda new to mma, do people not like Bisping because he his from England? or that he talk a lot of crap?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

The third round could have been scored 10:8 for Silva!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't agree with that. Wandy basically won the round due to that big flurry at the end, I had Bisping winning the round up until that point. I had Bisping winning Round 1 and Silva winning rounds 2 and 3. Pretty sure that's how most people would have scored it.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

No look at it this way, if the round would have been 10 sec longer than Bisping would had lost via KO. So the third round could easily be scored 10:8. 

But we all know judges are afraid to give 10:8 rounds.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

But a I don't think a 10 second flurry of shots after being out-pointed for the rest of the round is enough for a 10:8 round. I consider a 10:8 round to be a truely dominant round, which that one wasn't for Silva. He won the round, but it didn't deserve a 10:8 AFAIC.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

As far as I remember Silva dominated the 3 round and outpointed Bisping.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Very entertaining fight. Enjoyed every minute of it. Close fight, could have gone either way. I scored round 1 for Bisping, round 2 was a complete toss up, and round 3 for Wandy. I could see 29-28 either way. Bisping can't complain though given he was the beneficiary of the worst decision in UFC history. 

Bisping just doesn't like to get hit. I know that sounds weird, nobody LIKES to get hit but most fighters take it better than Bisping. He looked really good in the first round, was out pointing Wandy they way I thought he would and then the instant Wandy laid some power on him you could just see Bisping say "Whoa, screw that, I'm backing up." He stopped moving and started backpedalling.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Why are you debating what the final round was scored as? bisping lost the fight, thats all that matters.

I dont know what to make of this fight. It was a sour victory for Wanderlei and a poor performance for Bisping. Like you guys have already said, Bisping clearly hasnt developed his game in the octagon, the only improvement i seen was the keeping his hands up. He still didnt know what to do when Wandy came at him though, just running back in a straight line. Im beginning to doubt Bisping ever being a top tier fighter now, hes far too gunshy against aggressive fighters and lacks power.

As for Wanderlei. I dont see how you guys can call that impressive? Really? That wasnt Wandy in there, infact he actually reminded me of Bisping, BUT WITH POWER (and still not the old wandy power). It was like watching a completely different fighter. Even though i was rooting for Mike, i was expecting Wanderlie to KTFO Bisping and it didnt happen. Wandy failed to finish a B level fighter in Bisping. This was supposed to be a win that would revive his career, but imo, it didnt. It wasnt even an entertaining performance.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Why are you debating what the final round was scored as? bisping lost the fight, thats all that matters.


Because it was clearly a 10:8 Round!

The judges can't score every round 10:9, this is a ridiuclous scoring system in the UFC. 

Such a round deserves a better scoring.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Because it was clearly a 10:8 Round!
> 
> The judges can't score every round 10:9, this is a ridiuclous scoring system in the UFC.
> 
> Such a round deserves a better scoring.


Im not getting into a pointless debate, but it clearly wasnt a 10:8 round, A flurry at the end of the fight rocking an opponent for a few seconds whilst narrowly out pointing him for the rest of the round isnt 10:8.

I hope this isnt the new wand we are going to see in all future fights.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

lol yea sure :confused05: 

Sorry I forgot that you have to flat out KO your opponent to get a 10:8 after the UFC scoring system.. thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> lol yea sure :confused05:
> 
> Sorry I forgot that you have to flat out KO your opponent to get a 10:8 after the UFC scoring system.. thanks for the reminder.


NO. you have to completely dominate your opponent in the round and Silva didnt do that. Bisping was still well in that round and was still throwing punches and kicks and landing them. Even though Wandy landed more, he still didnt DOMINATE Bisping which counts for a 10:8 round. Stop letting your Bisping hate blind your judgement of this fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> NO. you have to completely dominate your opponent in the round and Silva didnt do that. Bisping was still well in that round and was still throwing punches and kicks and landing them. Even though Wandy landed more, he still didnt DOMINATE Bisping which counts for a 10:8 round. Stop letting your Bisping hate blind your judgement of this fight.


lol I only question the scoring systeme here, that has nothing to do with Michael. I know that you are a huge Bisping fan, wich is fine by me. That was one of the reasons why I didn't replied to the Thread where the guy with the Henderson avatar corrected you about Bisping several times, remember? 

The scoring systeme doesn't fit into MMA and needs to be rebuilt obv. That fight was just one more example that judges are afraid to give clear rounds instead of 10:9 all the time. Thats all!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Jeeeeeeze! I thought after both fighters were so gracious that this might be a Bisping fight where his fans don't go bananas, but I guess not! (Not speaking about all of course, that would be profiling)


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Jeeeeeeze! I thought after both fighters were so gracious that this might be a Bisping fight where his fans don't go bananas, but I guess not! (Not speaking about all of course, that would be profiling)

Why can't he just be not good enough to beat a guy? Most of us didn't think he is at the level of a guy like Wanderlei, and obviously, he isn't quite there.

Seems pretty cut and dried to me


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> lol I only question the scoring systeme here, that has nothing to do with Michael. I know that you are a huge Bisping fan, wich is fine by me. That was one of the reasons why I didn't replied to the Thread where the guy with the Henderson avatar corrected you about Bisping several times, remember?
> 
> The scoring systeme doesn't fit into MMA and needs to be rebuilt obv. That fight was just one more example that judges are afraid to give clear rounds instead of 10:9 all the time. Thats all!


I think you need to read over them posts again if you think i was corrected all the time.

If this was any other fight on the card, or Wanderlei had a different opponent but the fght went the exact same way, i would still be arguing this case. Truth is, it wasnt a 10:8 round. Silva did not dominate in that round.





SJ said:


> Jeeeeeeze! I thought after both fighters were so gracious that this might be a Bisping fight where his fans don't go bananas, but I guess not! (Not speaking about all of course, that would be profiling)
> 
> Why can't he just be not good enough to beat a guy? Most of us didn't think he is at the level of a guy like Wanderlei, and obviously, he isn't quite there.
> 
> Seems pretty cut and dried to me


I dont know if your referring to me there, but i quite clearly stated that Bisping had a poor performance and is a B level fighter at best. I cant see an example where any of his fans have gone banannas?


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

I scored it 29-28 Wand. Silva won clearly 2nd and 3rd and the 1st one is kind tough one to call. But does it really matters?

I dont get this scoring system either. Judges score every round 10-9. Why isnt it just 1-0 or 2-1/2-0 for 10-8 rounds. It would be easier and more logical.


----------



## brucelee23 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi guys
Bisping took the first round with some steady punches and takedowns, tho Wandy did counter and scramble bisping definately took the points for round 1. 

I scored it 29-28 for Wandy. with the snapping leg kicks and the guillotine attempt in the second round followed by more leg kicks and dropping bisping late in the third sealed the win for Wandy in my opinion. 

Bisping's biggest problem is he does not seem to have one punch ko power. He needs to go away and get more power in his punches to ever be considered as a legit contender around the top 10 in the middle weight division.

As for Wandy, he looked better than he has done in the UFC. His striking is on the way back up, still alittle wild like his pride days, if his coach can sharpen his skill set abit more and tidy up his hands, Wandy could be a contender again. One thing to note is the sprawls and scrambles from Wandy, considering most fans thought he was on the way down in his career, he looked quicker and more comfetable at Middle weight. I like Wandy, he is a legend, and as dana said, a great employee. WAR WANDY !!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I think Silva was just trying really hard to get a win, not to KO him. He needed a victory, emotionally. So I think he played it safe. I'm sure his next fight will be filled with more brutality


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I was a little dissapointed, because Silva didn't deliver as promissed. Maybe it was because it was his first fight at MW in a while, he was coming from a pretty long lay-off. 
But still, it's nice to see him get back to winning ways: it will do good for his confidence. i think he realised a win is better for him, that to try and come out swinging trying to get KO.
As for Bisping, nothing new. I don't have anything to say about him.
I'm more interested in his future fight. 
For Silva it's easy: it's Akiyama.
I think Bisping will fight Marquardt or Sonnen. I jus have a feeling.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Love the way the brave armchair warriors disrespect Bisping, by that they also disrespect Silva and the opponents he has beaten in the past.
Bisping needs to lose imo to great fighters to see his flaws and try and develop, IMO Bisping needs to change camp and ironically a more brutal camp like Team Wandy would help.
Well done to both fighters for having the balls to fight.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

limba said:


> I was a little dissapointed, because *Silva didn't deliver as promissed*. Maybe it was because it was his first fight at MW in a while, he was coming from a pretty long lay-off.
> ...


???

How did he "not deliver as promised"?
Sometime the opponent will nullify what a fighter tries to deliver... IMHO, this was a clear case of Bisping avoiding the gigantic haymakers Wandy was throwing... and he threw LOTS of them.

This is classic Wandy:











Thats *delivering the goods *IMHO :thumbsup:


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I think *Silva was just trying really hard to get a win, not to KO him*. He needed a victory, emotionally. So I think he played it safe.
> ...


Wha?!?!
I have no idea what you are talking about... geeze.
You dont throw that many looping punches from left field without the intention of getting a frikin KO!
Seriously dude... Wandy left himself open so many times... letting Bisping get his jab off easily.

Silva was on a mission to get a KO from the start, but Bisping wasnt gonna stand there and let him land it.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

attention said:


> Wha?!?!
> I have no idea what you are talking about... geeze.
> You dont throw that many looping punches from left field without the intention of getting a frikin KO!
> Seriously dude... Wandy left himself open so many times... letting Bisping get his jab off easily.
> ...


No, Silva seemed more relaxed and composed than we've seen him in a long time. I think he was definitely more concerned with getting a victory, than ripping his head off. Sure he attacked and threw some heavy punches, but he seemed to use them in much more controlled bursts than usual.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> No, Silva seemed more relaxed and composed than we've seen him in a long time. I think he was definitely more concerned with getting a victory, than ripping his head off. Sure he attacked and threw some heavy punches, but he seemed to use them in much more controlled bursts than usual.


But there is _huge _difference between "throwing controlled bursts" as opposed to "wanting to get a win by points"... where I completely disagree with the latter.

Silva would get zero points for winging shots and missing.
In the 3rd, thats _ALL _Silva did...was load up huge shots ...only to hit air.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

attention said:


> But there is _huge _difference between "throwing controlled bursts" as opposed to "wanting to get a win by points"... where I completely disagree with the latter.
> 
> Silva would get zero points for winging shots and missing.
> In the 3rd, thats _ALL _Silva did...was load up huge shots ...only to hit air.


Yha but he koed bisping in the end. 

the thing is wandy waited too long. had the rounds been gon for 6 instead of 5 wand would have koed him in the first choked him out in the second and he did ko him in the third they just let the round run out.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> Yha but he koed bisping in the end.
> 
> the thing is wandy waited too long. had the rounds been gon for 6 instead of 5 wand would have koed him in the first choked him out in the second and he did ko him in the third they just let the round run out.


Oh, I agree... im only disputing the statement made by Terror Kovenant, that Silva wanted to win by points.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> No, Silva seemed more relaxed and composed than we've seen him in a long time. I think he was definitely more concerned with getting a victory, than ripping his head off. Sure he attacked and threw some heavy punches, but he seemed to use them in much more controlled bursts than usual.


My point exactly.
I'm not saying his intention wasn't to KO Bisping, but i think he wanted the victory more than he wanted the KO.
It's true, Silva threw a lot of "haymakers", big punches, but he wasn't that agressive like his glory days in Pride.
I don't blame him or anything. He is one of my favorite fighters. And i didn't say he didn't fight a good fight.
I said *I* was a little dissapointed.
I kinda hoped to see him finnish Bisping in a brutal way. But maybe that's me.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Wanderlei has never thrown technically sound punches. He leans forward, sticks out his chin, and throws a looping right hand, leaving him badly exposed. He could get away with this in PRIDE where his opponents were often of questionable caliber, but not in the UFC. 

Instead of throwing wild flurries now, he's throwing one or two punches at a time. It still leaves him vulnerable, but minimizes the risk to some extent. I'd like to see him develop a fast, straight, snapping jab, which would protect his chin better, but Wanderlei is Wanderlei. That's just his style. He's comfortable with it, and it's brought him a lot of success in the past.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

limba said:


> My point exactly.
> I'm not saying his intention wasn't to KO Bisping, but i think he wanted the victory more than he wanted the KO.
> It's true, Silva threw a lot of "haymakers", big punches, but he wasn't that agressive like his glory days in Pride.


IMHO, you gotta want the victory more than the KO to stay viable in any organization. I think Wandy was more cautious than in Pride, but he has to evolve. 

Bisping looked like he was trying to out point Wandy... Bisping looked like he wanted the victory more than the KO...
... their styles were completely different.

I think its unreasonable to have the bar set soo high for Wandy just because _its him_.



limba said:


> I don't blame him or anything. He is one of my favorite fighters. And i didn't say he didn't fight a good fight.


agreed



limba said:


> I said *I* was a little dissapointed.
> I kinda hoped to see him finnish Bisping in a brutal way. But maybe that's me.


Fair enuf... but at the end of the fight Wandy had brutalized Bisping IMHO.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

attention said:


> Fair enuf... but at the end of the fight Wandy had brutalized Bisping IMHO.


Agreed. Bisping was going to sleep.
I'm just glad Silva is back to his winning ways.
He looked 10 times better than he looked at LHW.
He looked more natural, a lot faster and sharper. MW is where he should fight.

PS: I respect your opinion. It's nice to have a good conversation, based on solid arguements.


----------



## Hank Jr (Nov 19, 2009)

Leed said:


> Did you notice how Silva wanted to soccer-kick him in the end?


Yep, I even thought "Omg he's going to get DQ'd"; but then he caught himself. Bisping's lights would have been out and he would come to "Where am I? Who am I?" You won the match his coach would say.

I was happy Wandy won. Yes less aggressive maybe and more controlled, but I don't think he was going for points. He was going for the KO constantly with big pushes for it end of round. 

Amazing how Wandy is still putting opn excitement at his age and all his years in the ring.

Bisping looks better than just 2 fights ago. He still needs some work and maybe to find his own 'style' though. But he did put on a good performance at his level. But this may be his level, and that's fine. I do think he put more effort and took more risks; AND made an effort to be a sportsman after the match. Good on him, in all aspects. I don't care if a fighter wins titles, as long as they put on a good match- those are worth watching.

Both men put themselves into this fight, and it was a great fight to watch.

Round 2 could have been close, but ultimately Bisping tried a lot and failed at it. Wandy was controlling that round and being more effective and technical. Stuffed the take-downs (and attempts are just attempts) and the guillotine was well done. A lot of bread and butter BJJ is falling into guard and taking a kimura, guillotine, or positioning for a move that will lead into a submission b4 ur back hits the ground on the way down. No luck involved in that move, it was amazing to see Wandy mix it up like that.

Here are the two issues I had: 

The ref could have called a KO at the end of the fight.
And the eye poke so shortly after the crotch kick looked really bad.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

It was clear Wandy couldn't open up because Bisping was gonna go for the TD, instead Wandy would unleash in the final seconds because even if Bisping got the TD he would not have time to do anything.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Hank Jr said:


> Yep, I even thought "Omg he's going to get DQ'd"; but then he caught himself. Bisping's lights would have been out and he would come to "Where am I? Who am I?" You won the match his coach would say.
> 
> Here are the two issues I had:
> 
> ...


I was actually afraid for both CroCop and Wandy. CC looked like he really wanted to throw some knees to the head and some soccer kicks. Wandy wanted the same. I'd hate for those guys to go Pride mode and get DQ'd. 

The ball kick was UGLY.

and yeah, I wanted to call that a KO at the end.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Hank Jr said:


> Yep, I even thought "Omg he's going to get DQ'd"; but then he caught himself. Bisping's lights would have been out and he would come to "Where am I? Who am I?" You won the match his coach would say.
> 
> I was happy Wandy won. Yes less aggressive maybe and more controlled, but I don't think he was going for points. *He was going for the KO constantly with big pushes for it end of round*.
> 
> Amazing how Wandy is still putting opn excitement at his age and all his years in the ring.


agreed 

2 classic moments for me... 
"you dare throw a kick at me!?!? I eat kicks like this for breakfast"










"you want to kick, here's a kick biatch"












Hank Jr said:


> Bisping looks better than just 2 fights ago. He still needs some work and maybe to find his own 'style' though. But he did put on a good performance at his level. But this may be his level, and that's fine. I do think he put more effort and took more risks; AND made an effort to be a sportsman after the match. Good on him, in all aspects. I don't care if a fighter wins titles, as long as they put on a good match- those are worth watching.
> 
> Both men put themselves into this fight, and it was a great fight to watch.
> 
> Round 2 could have been close, but ultimately Bisping tried a lot and failed at it. Wandy was controlling that round and being more effective and technical. Stuffed the take-downs (and attempts are just attempts) and the guillotine was well done. A lot of bread and butter BJJ is falling into guard and taking a kimura, guillotine, or positioning for a move that will lead into a submission b4 ur back hits the ground on the way down. No luck involved in that move, it was amazing to see Wandy mix it up like that.


awww yeah, very cool to see a different side of Wandy... fer sure.



Hank Jr said:


> Here are the two issues I had:
> 
> The ref could have called a KO at the end of the fight.
> And the eye poke so shortly after the crotch kick looked really bad.


IMHO, the ref had it right... sorta felt the delays in the fight worked for both guys so neither came out ahead.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

JBS said:


> Yes that's u in one.
> 
> Learn to spell dog before you talk to me.
> 
> Final 15 seconds of each round seems to win fights lmao if Bisping got TKO'd or KO'd fair play but come on he out struck Wand and got takedowns rounds 1 and 2...


Geez just read your posts, im English and like Bisping but HE DID NOT WIN that fight simple as that.
Mind you i think seeing your such an expert on fighting and you have a great attitude neg repping etc you should consider becoming a professional fighter........Thats sarcasm by the way:confused03::sarcastic12:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That forst GIF is awesome. On top of catching Bisping's kick, he then slips both punches before kicking Bisping's other leg out from under him! :thumbsup:


----------



## tuw123 (Feb 22, 2010)

Excellent fight.

Silva put in the best performance since he came to the UFC and should be a real force at 185. He looked to have made weight easily and showed no signs of tiring in the latter rounds, in fact he looked the fresher of the two fighters.

Bisping has one real weakness, he's scared of getting hit. In the first round he landed some good punches on Silva with power but after he got caught once he backed off and his punches had no power due to throwing them off the back foot. If he doesn't change this attitude and take a risk then he won't climb up the 185 ladder.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

tuw123 said:


> Excellent fight.
> 
> Silva put in the best performance since he came to the UFC and should be a real force at 185. He looked to have made weight easily and showed no signs of tiring in the latter rounds, in fact he looked the fresher of the two fighters.
> 
> Bisping has one real weakness, he's scared of getting hit. In the first round he landed some good punches on Silva with power but after he got caught once he backed off and his punches had no power due to throwing them off the back foot. If he doesn't change this attitude and take a risk then he won't climb up the 185 ladder.


Welcome to the forum! :thumbsup:

Wanderlei looked to be in incredible shape. He made weight very well and looked good in the fight. I am excited to see him fight at 185 again!


----------



## johnonguitar (Feb 22, 2010)

That was Bispings fight to win and he threw it away. When Mike was going forward in the first round Silva had no answer for him. Thats where Mike is best, pressurising his opponents. He took Wandy down freely and rocked his with a nice right. Moving back, Wandy had little chance to unload as he is not known for his stick and move boxing.

Come the second round Bisping dropped his own pace and started letting Wand walk on to him. God only knows what Bisping does when he gets his back to the cage. It seems as though he deliberately drops his hand when his back hits the cage. By mid-way through round two I was waiitng for the inevitable KO from Wand as Bisping was doing everything wrong.

Imo, Wand was slow and showed me absoloutley nothing to convince me his career is in nothing but steep decline. He is a shell of his former self and I beleive would struggle to keep up with a fighter who can out pace him.

Bisping again showed that he needs to get out of the Wolfslair and go train somewhere else. I also think that he is suffering mentally from the Hendo KO, he hoenstly looked like he was waiting for it coming at points against Wand. He really should have beaten Wandy in Sydney.

Fight Breakdown:

Bisping wins round 1 with sharper more accurate striking, succesfull takedowns and a good punishing right hand on Wands chin.

Wand wins round 2 which was close until the guillotine choke at the end. Only the bell saved Bisping.

Wand wins round 3 by a fair bit imo, as Mike Bisping is saved yet again by the bell. The ref was about to stop the fight anyway due to Mike seemingly giving it heavy Zzzz's.

ps. I also think that at 185lbs Bisping is chinny and he knows it. Thats why he fight likes he does these days.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

johnonguitar said:


> That was Bispings fight to win and he threw it away. When Mike was going forward in the first round Silva had no answer for him. Thats where Mike is best, pressurising his opponents. He took Wandy down freely and rocked his with a nice right. Moving back, Wandy had little chance to unload as he is not known for his stick and move boxing.
> 
> Come the second round Bisping dropped his own pace and started letting Wand walk on to him. God only knows what Bisping does when he gets his back to the cage. It seems as though he deliberately drops his hand when his back hits the cage. By mid-way through round two I was waiitng for the inevitable KO from Wand as Bisping was doing everything wrong.
> 
> ...


For a guy with 3 posts it is a pleasure to hear what you said.

God know's I wish we had more newbie posters who post like this. 

Great post, I agree with you completely. 

+Repped


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I like the first gif. Pretty cool how he not only caught the kick, but actually dodged a counter before tripping him to the ground. Didn't notice that live. 

This was a good tester fight for both. I gotta say I did not think it would go three rounds. Wand had controlled bursts which is uncanny. In fact I don't think I've seen him go into his "Axe Murder" mode while in the UFC except against Jardine. I think every Pride fight even against bigger opponents (Hunt, CC, Arona, Rampage, Fujita) he'd just go at it non-stop. 

What's next? Bisping vs Belcher would be fun providing he loses to Cote. Come to think of it Bisping reminds me of Kendall Grove. Tall, decent strikes, B class fighter, with suspect chin.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

johnonguitar said:


> That was Bispings fight to win and he threw it away. When Mike was going forward in the first round Silva had no answer for him. Thats where Mike is best, pressurising his opponents. He took Wandy down freely and rocked his with a nice right. Moving back, Wandy had little chance to unload as he is not known for his stick and move boxing.


Agreed... I think in this round Bisping truly believed he could stand with Wandy, even push the pace... his confidence prolly took Wandy by surprise... he should have kept the pressure on, forcing Wandy to backup.



johnonguitar said:


> Come the second round Bisping dropped his own pace and started letting Wand walk on to him. God only knows what Bisping does when he gets his back to the cage. It seems as though he deliberately drops his hand when his back hits the cage. By mid-way through round two I was waiitng for the inevitable KO from Wand as Bisping was doing everything wrong.
> 
> Imo, Wand was slow and showed me absoloutley nothing to convince me his career is in nothing but steep decline. He is a shell of his former self and I beleive would struggle to keep up with a fighter who can out pace him.


I agree with your assessment of round 2... 
However, I dont agree with your assessment of Wandy's career.

This Wandy is actually more improved IMHO.
He shows more control (which is surprising for him this late in the game), he made effective use of the cage, he was able to stuff takedowns, and he did work from the ground. 

At no point did it look like he was gassing, this was a 3 round full press by him and it was Bisping that looked the wearier of the two at the end.

I was actually really surprised just how many haymakers he threw... and how he still managed to get a bull rush at the end of the round.



johnonguitar said:


> Bisping again showed that he needs to get out of the Wolfslair and go train somewhere else. I also think that he is suffering mentally from the Hendo KO, he hoenstly looked like he was waiting for it coming at points against Wand. He really should have beaten Wandy in Sydney.


Agreed. 
He started off strong, then it was as if he was trying to just keep his lead in points... shifting from winning to surviving.



johnonguitar said:


> Fight Breakdown:
> 
> Bisping wins round 1 with sharper more accurate striking, succesfull takedowns and a good punishing right hand on Wands chin.
> 
> Wand wins round 2 which was close until the guillotine choke at the end. Only the bell saved Bisping.


Agreed.



johnonguitar said:


> Wand wins round 3 by a fair bit imo, as Mike Bisping is saved yet again by the bell. The ref was about to stop the fight anyway due to Mike seemingly giving it heavy Zzzz's.
> ...


If not for that last rush & knockdown, that round was all Bisping. For all the punches Wandy threw, with all that power... none of them connected until the end. 2 mins + 50 secs of Bisping landing jabs on his mug, then Bisping looked completely unable to backpeddle his way away from the Wandy bull rush.

That said... Bisping's camp must have known that Wandy was gonna bull rush... and have trained him accordingly...
Yet they couldnt prepare him enough to handle it.

IMHO Wandy can still run with the big dogs, even if his style is predictable and not as evolved as it could be... just because they see it coming, doesnt mean they can avoid it


----------



## johnonguitar (Feb 22, 2010)

attention said:


> IMHO Wandy can still run with the big dogs, even if his style is predictable and not as evolved as it could be... just because they see it coming, doesnt mean they can avoid it


Good points.

I just dont beleive that his bull rush is as much of a rush than a plod these days. The last time I seen Wandy move quickly was against Jardine and that was the first time since way back in Pride, definitly a few fights before the Hendo Ko.

He looked slow against Chuck, maybe a little faster against Rampage but he got himself KO'd, and was mildly slower than Franklin (someone else who I hate to admit is losing a yard or three).

Every fighter needs speed. Speed kills. Its true.

When a fighter is on his way out there are often some performances that give you hope that he may be able to rekindle the fires of old and give one great last performance. However, its usually only a ghost that we are seeing as that fighter is actually long gone.

If Wandy fights any young, confident and energetic mid-tier fighter then he will in all probability get stopped. Bisping had all the physical tools he needed, he just didnt have the head.

Palhares, Sonnes and Marquardt would maul him at this stage of his career.

Lawler, Simpson, Belcher and Cote would give him all that he could handle.

I also beleive that some fo the top tier WW would beat him too. GSP aside, I think that Alves, Koscheck, Fitch would have strong chances against Wandy for different reasons and that Paul Daley would beat him to the punch everytime they swung.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I thought we'd see a finish from Silva. But hey, let's not forget that Bisping is a very good fighter. 

Vintage Axe Murderer or not, this is a notable win.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

johnonguitar said:


> Good points.
> 
> I just dont beleive that his bull rush is as much of a rush than a plod these days. The last time I seen Wandy move quickly was against Jardine and that was the first time since way back in Pride, definitly a few fights before the Hendo Ko.
> 
> ...


Im gonna politely agree to disagree with this 
Especially polite for the end part about the WW.

IMHO, those WW would get mauled... GSP included... and Im a huge self professed GSP nuthugger.

AFA the 185 contenders, we shall see my friend, we shall see :thumbsup:


----------



## johnonguitar (Feb 22, 2010)

attention said:


> Im gonna politely agree to disagree with this
> Especially polite for the end part about the WW.
> 
> IMHO, those WW would get mauled... GSP included... and Im a huge self professed GSP nuthugger.
> ...


Fair enough, I will always pick a quick fighter to win though.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

johnonguitar said:


> Palhares, Sonnes and Marquardt would maul him at this stage of his career.
> 
> Lawler, Simpson, Belcher and Cote would give him all that he could handle.
> 
> I also beleive that some fo the top tier WW would beat him too. GSP aside, I think that Alves, Koscheck, Fitch would have strong chances against Wandy for different reasons and that Paul Daley would beat him to the punch everytime they swung.


Palhares = 100% one dimensional, overrated, and pathetic. Wandy could KO him. 

Sonnen = Good, but not great. Lacks the ability to stop the fight.

Marquardt = Mega overrated. His lack of foot movement, lack of head movement, terrible mental game, and overrated striking will end in him being decision'd or KO'd. 

I see Wandy doing very well as a MW.


----------



## Kang-War (Aug 21, 2009)

*Wanderlei Silva Almost Soccer Kicks Mike Bisping At UFC 110*










when i look at that gift remend me of shogun vs liddell. the old killer stomping instick kick in every time they put some one on the ground.if soccer kick was legal cro cop fight probably be finished in the first round


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Haha I found this funny aswell. Makes me want stomps and soccer kicks back.

Also just looking at this picture it look alot like Bisping places himself on the ground. Interesting


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd trade elbows for stomps and soccer kicks :thumb02:


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

wow....that is interesting, maybe he thought if he goes down and avoids some blows, they wont give Wanderlei the round... this may be way he was mad he didnt get the victory, him judging it better to go down instead of stay up and trade blows.


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

Kang-War said:


> when i look at that gift remend me of shogun vs liddell. the old killer stomping instick kick in every time they put some one on the ground.if soccer kick was legal cro cop fight probably be finished in the first round


they are preventing death with -shogun cro cop and silva- with the no soccer kick rules.


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

I noticed this too it would ave been worth the DQ to see that prick get stomped


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Haha yes i saw that too!!

he was rocked by the punch tbh but it looks like he droped down for a kneebar or leglock as he grabs wands leg and trys to roll his legs under him


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

It looks to me like Bisping doesnt know wtf is going on once he got hit. He probably thought duck and roll... it works for fires.


Haha omfg... i wish wanderlei soccer kicked him!! i dont care about his record... he would be a winner in my eyes. :happy04:

God i miss pride now.


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

Bisping pulled guard as he didn't want to get knocked out. Simples.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

looked like he was gonna knee him in the head to me, every bit as illegal though. i wish he could have done either to bisping, it would just have been so fitting.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

IcemanJacques said:


> Haha I found this funny aswell. Makes me want stomps and soccer kicks back.
> 
> Also just looking at this picture it look alot like Bisping places himself on the ground. Interesting





Spec0688 said:


> wow....that is interesting, maybe he thought if he goes down and avoids some blows, they wont give Wanderlei the round... this may be way he was mad he didnt get the victory, him judging it better to go down instead of stay up and trade blows.


Bisping doesn't place himself down, he falls from the punch and catches himself before he hits the ground. Bisping gets rocked and loses it for a moment then on the way down he recovers and catches himself from doing a face plant into the ground.

Just because of the direction he is falling and the degree to which the video is slowed down it may seem like that, but he is just catching himself from hitting the ground. 

Watch it at regular speed and you will see.


----------



## burgito (Aug 2, 2009)

RFC said:


> Bisping pulled guard as he didn't want to get knocked out. Simples.


Are you nuts lol

Bisping did NOT pull guard...thats not how you pull guard....you dont fall foward half arsed onto your limpish arms after a punch to the temple...

He got knocked down...and seconds later he was basicly out and saved by the bell...He did NOT pull guard...

limp legs + punch in the head + falling foward onto limp arms = not pulling guard

Lets try to remember that one.


come on dude...

p.s

A soccer kick to the face would of been awesome!!!!!!!

then this would of been bisping..










He still would of thought he won...that dummy


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Just watched the fight again at regular speed. He definitely didn't 'place himself down' or pull guard. He got rocked and started falling. He recovered at some point on the way down and threw his arms out to break his fall (which he did quite nicely).

Had he not recovered so quickly he would have down a face plant.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, it's 2010, and Wanderlei Silva is STILL entertaining crowds more consistently than any other fighter I know.

If you don't like this guy at least a little bit, there is something wrong with you.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Just watched the fight again at regular speed. He definitely didn't 'place himself down' or pull guard. He got rocked and started falling. He recovered at some point on the way down and threw his arms out to break his fall (which he did quite nicely).
> 
> Had he not recovered so quickly he would have down a face plant.


I disagree. The way he bends his leg and basically kneels before he goes down doesnt support the fact that he was rocked.

I can see where your coming from but I think the manner in which he falls is to tidy for him to have been rocked.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Does the picture up there not indicate he was rocked in some way?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

IcemanJacques said:


> I disagree. The way he bends his leg and basically kneels before he goes down doesnt support the fact that he was rocked.
> 
> I can see where your coming from but I think the manner in which he falls is to tidy for him to have been rocked.


Did you watch it again at regular speed, though?

I am not disputing the fact that he appears to both bend his legs and brace himself for the fall. Rather, I am disputing whether or not he intentionally placed himself on the ground.

I believe what happened was he hit and rocked, could no longer maintain his balance in that very short moment, and on the way down recovered and braced himself for the fall. He was not knocked out, but he was rocked for a moment.

But I will play devils advocate here. Let's suppose for a second I believe you and the other critics that Bisping was not rocked by the punch at all, rather he placed himself on the ground.

My question is what do you believe was going through Bispings head that would cause him to believe falling on the ground with no attempt to pull guard would be a good idea?

Why in the world would Bisping do that on purpose?

Why would he decide to sit down right after being hit by a big punch? Why not try and pull guard if he is as aware of himself as you guys say he is?

Isn't it much more likely that he was rocked and could no longer maintain balance, so he stumbled to the ground, half aware of what was going on?


----------

